# Best Alternative to Absolute HD



## geoff (Jan 3, 2004)

So, with no end in sight to the Dish/Disney dispute, I'm forced to start an analysis on what package to switch too.

All I have is Dish Absolute and Locals.

What package do people recommend so I have the least cost increase, and the least channel loss, but pick up Disney/ABC Family?

Geoff


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

geoff said:


> So, with no end in sight to the Dish/Disney dispute, I'm forced to start an analysis on what package to switch too.
> 
> All I have is Dish Absolute and Locals.
> 
> What package do people recommend so I have the least cost increase, and the least channel loss, but pick up Disney/ABC Family?


Three of the four channels (ESPNews, Disney and ABC Family) are available in the lowest AT120 package. Disney XD would require at least AT200. You would only receive the channels in SD.

It is a trade off. Drop down to AT120 or AT200 and you will lose some of the channels you have in Absolute. Here is DISH's comparison page between the AT packages:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/comparisonguide/default.aspx


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

its actually easier to drop dish and move on. i called Dish about this as well, and they were reluctant to do it, kept saying Disney will be back soon, yeah right, try callin the other guys and they will throw ya all kinds of deals, I just don't know if its really worth leavin dish


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Closest thing I see is Top 200 at $39.99 with free HD for life, plus add $10 for Platinum. So $50 instead of $30, and it appears you do get a bit more than Absolute (FXHD, MTVHD, SPEEDHD, BETHD, FOXnewsHD), plus you get a bunch more stuff in SD (like music). I may switch to that soon, especially if they add much more HD (not to Absolute).


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

same dilemma for me too, lack of kid programming is tough


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless one's HD set doesn't display SD well the additions of SD channels can provide some additional programming options. Moving to an AT package will not only provide the HD channels that were not added to Absolute, but additional SD choices.

The primary problem is with the low cost of Absolute. Keeping the high end channels and the low price isn't going to happen. Thus the compromise is needed.

CSRs need to stop giving false hope ... the truth is they don't know one way or another and any statement of "they will be back soon" or "forget about it" is just a personal opinion. Perhaps someone else's personal opinion being passed through but still an opinion - not a fact that should be given to customers. It is easier to spread a rumor than say "I don't know".

If the channels were completely gone from all DISH subscribers and not just gone in HD and still available in SD the "educated guess" would be that they would return. But as long as they are available to most subscribers in SD the "educated guess" is that the HD feeds will not be back anytime soon.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Closest thing I see is Top 200 at $39.99 with free HD for life......


AT200 = $54.99 mo. Unless in new customer promo period.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeff_DML said:


> same dilemma for me too, lack of kid programming is tough


I just lost my 1 cent skinamax so I am motivated to change, probably just go 120 with locals/dvr. Only channel I would like in the 200 package is speed, oh well, dont have it with absolute either.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected], I'd looked at prices advertised on their web site, didn't realize they were promos. Guess I'll stick with Absolute.



VDP07 said:


> AT200 = $54.99 mo. Unless in new customer promo period.


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

I need the kid programing too, but I would have to go to at250 to keep VS for NHL. That's not worth it to me.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah I looked at the packages and doesn't seem worth it to me too


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I REALLY don't like my grandson watching cartoon network, so we have to keep an eye on what he sees (some scuzzy programming there), but I can't see paying at least $20 more per month.

Dish should sub Nickelodeon while Disney is off the air.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

yep, luckily I have PBS plus some leftover disney programs on my dvr


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you have OTA as an option see if you have a qubo affliate in your area. They have some good programming for kids.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My local ION station has a QUBO subchannel..


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

now we lost National Geo HD...:nono2:


----------

